# Flicker Lamps Flickering



## Footer (Jun 22, 2006)

This is a problem that I had to solve on the show I currently have up. We have two chandaliers in the show with 10 3w flicker lamps per chandalier. I have them patched into CD80 2.4k portable dimmers. When there is no signal being sent to the dimmer 1 or 2 lamps on the chandaliers would randomly flicker at any given time. What do you think the problem is and how did I solve it?


----------



## ship (Jun 22, 2006)

Is that all you have for load on the dimmer?

Start by ghost loading the dimmer. Install something backstage to add load to the dimmer otherwise it won't work properly. Most dimmers especially CD-80's need a minimum loading of 75 watts to function.

What you are probably getting given the wattage of the lamps is the 10-20v warming voltage sufficient to do something with the neon flicker part of the lamp.


----------



## Footer (Jun 23, 2006)

ship said:


> Is that all you have for load on the dimmer?
> 
> Start by ghost loading the dimmer. Install something backstage to add load to the dimmer otherwise it won't work properly. Most dimmers especially CD-80's need a minimum loading of 75 watts to function.
> 
> What you are probably getting given the wattage of the lamps is the 10-20v warming voltage sufficient to do something with the neon flicker part of the lamp.



Thats exacly what it was and exacly what I did. I have clip lights patched into those dimmers with 40w lamps in them blackwrapped.


----------



## soundman1024 (Jun 24, 2006)

A lot of dimmers have what is called "warming voltage." They send some power out even when all the way off. This is so that lamps turn on faster when you start sending power. Perhaps if you put some other load on that dimmer that could absorb the warming voltage the flickering would be resolved? Anyone else with thoughts about that?


----------



## DarSax (Jun 24, 2006)

soundman1024 said:


> A lot of dimmers have what is called "warming voltage." They send some power out even when all the way off. This is so that lamps turn on faster when you start sending power. Perhaps if you put some other load on that dimmer that could absorb the warming voltage the flickering would be resolved? Anyone else with thoughts about that?




Er...I hate to call you on this one, but uh...scroll up


----------



## Thomas (Jun 25, 2006)

I recently had a similar problem with an old Zero88 betapac I dimmer- two channels (5 and 6, on phase 3) would randomly flicker on and off, or stay on. It began being just as a 'warm up routine' but ended up happening during shows as well- imagine a deep blue wash in a very powerful dramatic scene, when suddely two amber fresenels go wild!

I took them in to be serviced and had R1500 worth of work done replacing transistors and the like. They seem to be working well, maybe take yours in to be kicked around a little as well...


----------

